# Vinegaroons care: making sure I have this right.



## Socfroggy (May 30, 2017)

I'm wanting to get a Vinegaroon sometime soon so I searched on here for info. I just want to make sure it's up to date and I also have some other questions.

I've read it's better to start off with an adult so I'm planning on getting an adult or sub adult. I read that Adults should have 2 inches worth of Coco fiber, That they like some humidity though I'm not sure how often to overflow the dish. I'm not certain on how big of an enclosure I should get though I know they don't need vertical space. I'm not sure how to sex them either. Are the males typically shorter lived than the females? I know to feed roughly once a week with crickets and give them a hide. What am I missing? What's something you would like to have known before getting one of these??


----------



## Anoplogaster (May 30, 2017)

Well, there really isn't much to them. They really like to burrow. So the deeper the substrate, the better. You'll catch them dozing around at night.... pretty fun to watch, actually

Feeding is infrequent. Once a week at the very most. Mine burrowed and fasted for about 4 months recently. Just keep the dish full. I also provide a cork flat, which she likes to burrow under. Really neat to watch them hunt. Their eyesight sucks, so they pretty much rely completely on their feelers.

I'm terrible at sexing them. So hopefully someone else can chime in on that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## arizonablue (May 30, 2017)

The more sub the better, they will dig burrows! Mine has about 4 inches and it seems he wouldn't mind it even deeper. The little guy is always digging out new tunnels. As for humidity, I just used moist cocofiber and mist it regularly, no water dish. For a hide I've used a cork bark tube and he's regularly in it when he isn't in his own tunnels. 

Sexing, no idea. 

As said above, if it disappears for months at a time, it's fine. Mine was underground for months and just popped back out again. He didn't eat the entire time and now he's chowing down on crickets again doing just dandy. I just kept the sub moist for him. (I knew he was doing okay because I could see his burrow against the bottom of the glass, and I didn't bother him.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (May 30, 2017)

I offer a sort of 50/50 with regards to sub moisture. The side where the small water dish is a have damp. The other side I have it dryer. Although not bone dry. 

My lass (juvenile at a guess) usually hides under her cork bark which is in the dryer side but has dug a tunnel in the damper side. 

I really do wish I'd have bit the bullet and got one of these absolutely fascinating and fantastic arachnids earlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (May 30, 2017)

My vinegaroons are small juveniles with a 3-inch substrate of 50% washed play sand, 50% coco fiber. I've had the, since October of last year. From December to March they were quite inactive. They didn't eat during that time...I just made sure to keep their substrate somewhat moist.  They molted during the winter. Now they are larger, quite active again, and eager for food. (They appear to enjoy crickets and mealworms.)

I wish I had known how easy they were to keep, and I originally made the mistake of keeping them in shallower containers than the ones they are presently in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Socfroggy (May 30, 2017)

Should the container be at least 3 times the length long??


----------



## RTTB (May 30, 2017)

Yes they love to dig so 4-6 inches deep of substrate is what I recommend.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Socfroggy (May 31, 2017)

What is a good burrowing substrate?? Ecoearth and washed play sand??


----------



## RTTB (May 31, 2017)

That will work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Socfroggy (May 31, 2017)

Does moist or dry ecoearth have enough firmness for burrowing? I have ecoearth and very moist peat moss and Coco husk soil right now and I'm planning on getting the sand for another project. What would be ideal, if there is one?


----------



## Socfroggy (May 31, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I offer a sort of 50/50 with regards to sub moisture. The side where the small water dish is a have damp. The other side I have it dryer. Although not bone dry.
> 
> My lass (juvenile at a guess) usually hides under her cork bark which is in the dryer side but has dug a tunnel in the damper side.
> 
> I really do wish I'd have bit the bullet and got one of these absolutely fascinating and fantastic arachnids earlier.


Do you know how big they get? Honestly your first video of her is what really got me into wanting one. That was weird with the cricket by the way.


----------



## basin79 (May 31, 2017)

Socfroggy said:


> Do you know how big they get? Honestly your first video of her is what really got me into wanting one. That was weird with the cricket by the way.


Even though they're called the giant vinegaroon they only get around 3" body length I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Socfroggy (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone! Can anyone tell me if damp Ecoearth is good burrowing material or would it be best to use a 50-50  mixture of that and washed play sand?


----------



## Socfroggy (Jul 21, 2017)

Gonna re-open up the thread. I'm wondering if I should get some springtails for the enclosure. it seems they like it humid.


----------



## Daniel Edwards (Sep 28, 2017)

Mine is in moist coco fiber and Forest Floor brand shredded hardwood and also chunks of bone dry spaghnam moss tossed in. The moss seems to absorb excess moisture, and makes the terrarium look good. He / She uses broken terra cotta pot pieces as hides and appreciates all the multiple surfaces. I provide a water bowl with no issues. Avid feeder, uses his / her feelers to find food. In all my collection (VERY nice tarantulas, dictator scorpions, centipedes, etc...) my Vinegaroon is my favorite!


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Periodic access to water is important, but they can thrive in rather arid conditions. I find them quite often in Florida scrub, a place with frequent rains but a very dry, fast draining ground.


----------

